# Abcesses,infection and spasms



## Deepgreen (Dec 9, 2001)

Can you get anal abcesses with IBS? Also is yellow/orange diarrhea a sign of infection? Would a stool test show which one? And my insides spasm so badly its like a little mountain comes up hard which I can push down again!then it comes up again further along..all with the loudest noises you can imagine. Thank you.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Anal abcesses are not related to a dignosis of IBS, although constant wiping may irritate the area around your anus. It is difficult to describe yellow/orange diarrhea as a sign of infection. If you have more frequent diarrhea than usual, perhaps associated with fever or more severe than usual abdominal pain, then you may suspect a bacteria infection. A stool culture is specific to what you are looking for, ie: parasite, bacteria, C. Diff. etc..


----------

